# Urgent Advise Needed on PCC - India



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear members,

Today I went for PCC at Passport seva kendra (India) after taking online appointment. After waiting for couple of hours my turn came and the person took my passport inside to verify if they have my verfication report or not. He came back and said Passport seva kendra is Not having mine n my spouse verfication report and asked us to visit to Old passport office ( hyd) for PCC.

Could anyone guide me here? Did anyone faced this problem before? What is the process to get PCC if passport office doesnot have our verification report? 
How much time it will take?

Please guide and Advise.

Regards,
Skj


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Today I went for PCC at Passport seva kendra (India) after taking online appointment. After waiting for couple of hours my turn came and the person took my passport inside to verify if they have my verfication report or not. He came back and said Passport seva kendra is Not having mine n my spouse verfication report and asked us to visit to Old passport office ( hyd) for PCC.
> 
> ...


if you have applied for passport in tatkal earlier or really no police verification was done earlier when you got ur passport first or the verification is done but the report didn't reach the regional passport office, the records will show that police verification not completed.

so, when you apply for a passport re-issue or a pcc, they would initiate a police verification all over again and only after getting clear police verification, you will get the passport or the PCC stamp.

in your case, even if they say pcc is not done earlier, they must initiate a new one in current city u live and get it done in 2-3 weeks and should give you pcc stamp. not sure why they asked you to check with Hyd office...check with customer care folks but i would say they are pathetic! just answering machine they are....

I applied for my wife's passport reissue and the passport granting office told us that because my wife's police verification is not done earlier (but actually it was done but report didn't reach them :-( ), they will initiate one as there is a change of address and will give her passport. the same process i think applies for PCC as well. 

this thread has some info...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...c-no-police-verification-done.html#post691926


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks for the reply dreamaus...

Today I went to Regional Passport Office and their the officer is asking me to submit online PCC application at Hyd Police site (Police Clearance Certificate - Hyderabad Police Commissionerate) . In the police site they have PCC online submission for which we have to give no. of documents.
My police verification was done when Passport was issue but the report is not updated in Passport office database. I am really confused what to do. Is PCC issued/stampled by Passport office for Immigration is needed or Is it issued by Police after submitting online application. If the PCC is issued from Commisioners office then will they stamp the Passport as well?
For Australia immigration which PCC is required? one issued by Passport office or issued by Police (After loooooots of hassels)

Really Really Confused.
Pls advise.



dreamaus said:


> if you have applied for passport in tatkal earlier or really no police verification was done earlier when you got ur passport first or the verification is done but the report didn't reach the regional passport office, the records will show that police verification not completed.
> 
> so, when you apply for a passport re-issue or a pcc, they would initiate a police verification all over again and only after getting clear police verification, you will get the passport or the PCC stamp.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

skjworld said:


> thanks for the reply dreamaus...
> 
> Today I went to Regional Passport Office and their the officer is asking me to submit online PCC application at Hyd Police site (Police Clearance Certificate - Hyderabad Police Commissionerate) . In the police site they have PCC online submission for which we have to give no. of documents.
> I am really confused what to do. Is PCC issued by Passport office for Immigration and they stamp the passport or Is it issued by Police after submitting online application. If the PCC is issued from Commisioners office then will they stamp the Passport as well?
> ...


really i am also confused, afaik pcc is given by passport folks and it will be a stamping on your passport and some letter i think. not sure if the rules are different in your state...someone from Andra who did this must clear your doubts.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Any one from Hyd (AP) gone throught this process? pls reply.
The Issue is I need PCC but my Police verification details are not updated in Passport office database. Now how to get PCC for immigration.



dreamaus said:


> really i am also confused, afaik pcc is given by passport folks and it will be a stamping on your passport and some letter i think. not sure if the rules are different in your state...someone from Andra who did this must clear your doubts.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Any one from Hyd (AP) gone throught this process? pls reply.
> The Issue is I need PCC but my Police verification details are not updated in Passport office database. Now how to get PCC for immigration.


You need to go to passport office and submit all required documents (similar to applying a new passport) along with a fee (Rs.500) and your passport. Then they will undertake a verification process similar to the one for new passport issue. upon getting positive feedback from the police they will courier your passport back along with a PCC. This whole process will take around 2 months. I have hired an agent as I am not sure about the documentation, but you can do it yourself if you are confident.

However if you have a newly issued passport, you will get the PCC in a week to 10 days. This is because, they have already done the police verification recently for the passport issue, they will not do it again.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply rgogada.

Are you from Hyd? Do you have the similar situation like mine? My spouse passport was issued 3 mnths bk n mine in 2008.

The problem is Passport seva kendra is not accepting the passport and saying that they dont have verification report and Regional Passport office is asking to fill online form from hyd police website and that leads to different process.

If you have similar case like mine then did you get your pcc?

Regards,
skj


rgogada said:


> You need to go to passport office and submit all required documents (similar to applying a new passport) along with a fee (Rs.500) and your passport. Then they will undertake a verification process similar to the one for new passport issue. upon getting positive feedback from the police they will courier your passport back along with a PCC. This whole process will take around 2 months. I have hired an agent as I am not sure about the documentation, but you can do it yourself if you are confident.
> 
> However if you have a newly issued passport, you will get the PCC in a week to 10 days. This is because, they have already done the police verification recently for the passport issue, they will not do it again.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply rgogada.
> 
> Are you from Hyd? Do you have the similar situation like mine? My spouse passport was issued 3 mnths bk n mine in 2008.
> 
> ...


I am currently in pune. But my original passport was from AP. I suggest you hire an agent for filing. here they are charging about Rs1000 for just filing. Dealing with govt offices is not everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply rgogada.
> 
> Are you from Hyd? Do you have the similar situation like mine? My spouse passport was issued 3 mnths bk n mine in 2008.
> 
> ...


For my wife, I applied for a reissue and they told me that her passport record does not show the police verification report clear in their system...so they said a per-verification would be needed before reissue of new one...she applied fresh in different city than the re-issue city...
the thing is in her case, they did not request for a police report from that city ...just a new verification was initiated in current city...
your case is really a strange one...


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear All,

Finally I got my PCC and also my Visa is granted today ).

For the new members let me give you more info about the issue.

At PSK the executive did not accept my application for PCC, saying they dont have Police verification report and sent me back to Regional passport office. After going to RPO, I was mislead by one officer due to lack of information.
I went again to RPO and met the deputy passport officer and told him about my concern. He immediately called PSK head and told him to accept the application as pre-verification. So I went back to PSK submitted my application and later went to local commisioner office to followup on my file and got it verfied. Finally after all the process, the RPO issued me PCC.

Thanks to all for their advise and help.

Skj.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally I got my PCC and also my Visa is granted today ).
> 
> ...


Super...congratz man...at last you managed to get PCC and grant. help us who are on the way to experience this day of yours!
so where are you headed to?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks dreamaus... Definetly i will help you whenevr needed... I will be heading to Melbourne but after a while..since I have time till early next year for inital entry..



dreamaus said:


> Super...congratz man...at last you managed to get PCC and grant. help us who are on the way to experience this day of yours!
> so where are you headed to?


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally I got my PCC and also my Visa is granted today ).
> 
> ...




Hi ,

was your address different from passport when you applied for PCC?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

The address was same when applied for PCC.




vss said:


> Hi ,
> 
> was your address different from passport when you applied for PCC?


----------



## Xpression (May 23, 2012)

What does a PCC look like. Some stamp on the passport and a letter?

ACS (261313) +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8) || NSW SS Approval -24-May-2012 || 176 Online - 26th May || Co Assigned - 9th June || PCC/Med - pending


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Xpression said:


> What does a PCC look like. Some stamp on the passport and a letter?
> 
> ACS (261313) +ve-15-Feb-2012 || IELTS:25-Apr-2012(R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7, W:8) || NSW SS Approval -24-May-2012 || 176 Online - 26th May || Co Assigned - 9th June || PCC/Med - pending


Yes. A letter stating there is no adverse information about you and a stamp in the passport stating that a PCC has been issued for Australian visa purposes.


----------



## DreamsInfinite (Jun 19, 2012)

*GSM 175 visa - Confused, Please help!*



dreamaus said:


> if you have applied for passport in tatkal earlier or really no police verification was done earlier when you got ur passport first or the verification is done but the report didn't reach the regional passport office, the records will show that police verification not completed.
> 
> so, when you apply for a passport re-issue or a pcc, they would initiate a police verification all over again and only after getting clear police verification, you will get the passport or the PCC stamp.
> 
> ...




Hello Sir / Madam,

I have gone through a lot of your threads which have been quite helpful. Right now, I am in a state of dilemma / confusion. Please help if you can.

I had applied for ACS skills assessment when I was unemployed in Dec 2011. 
I got an IT job in Dubai in Feb 2012. I lodged online GSM 175 visa application in April 2012.

My skills assessment included employment details upto Dec 2011. So, I mentioned the same while applying the online visa.

Currently, I have been allocated CO and need to furnish form 80, Meds and PCC.

I want to inform / apprise the concerned about my job in Dubai. Also, I have to fill in the details about the countries I stayed in past 10 years.

1. Whom do I have to inform - GSM office or my CO?

2. How do I do inform them? Any specific forms and documents to be submitted?

3. Will it have any implications on the grant of my visa? Any explanations or reasons that I need to give the concerned?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

DreamsInfinite said:


> Hello Sir / Madam,
> 
> I have gone through a lot of your threads which have been quite helpful. Right now, I am in a state of dilemma / confusion. Please help if you can.
> 
> ...


In my view, you did a mistake by not putting the current data at time of application.

1. Whom do I have to inform - GSM office or my CO?
_Inform CO, no need to inform GSM_
2. How do I do inform them? Any specific forms and documents to be submitted?
_You can submit this detail in a form which is used in case of change of circumstances, e.g. address or passport change etc....I am not sure of the number of this document, please search this forum/DIAC or google it._
3. Will it have any implications on the grant of my visa? Any explanations or reasons that I need to give the concerned?
_No worries...people change jobs in between, and inform them honestly whenever asked for some information _


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## coolnixy (Aug 16, 2012)

skjworld said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally I got my PCC and also my Visa is granted today ).
> 
> ...


Congrats SKJ. Enjoy your journey to Oz and all the very best..Stay connected!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


I am facing the same problem now and do not know of a solution 

Hopefully ou are through of your PCC by now. If yes, can you please share your experience and how you got it...


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Sandeep,

I have applied for VIC state sponsorship and I am awaiting for the results ! usually VIC SS takes atleast 12 - 14 weeks so I went ahead with passport reissue for me and my wife !
I have added spouse name and did a address change also ... everything went fine and I got my PP in 2 working days (normal applicant and NOT TATKAL) 

Coimbatore PSK !
I am yet to apply for PCC so I cannot guide you on this matter !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> I have applied for VIC state sponsorship and I am awaiting for the results ! usually VIC SS takes atleast 12 - 14 weeks so I went ahead with passport reissue for me and my wife !
> I have added spouse name and did a address change also ... everything went fine and I got my PP in 2 working days (normal applicant and NOT TATKAL)
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience "tshanmuganathan". I was able to apply for PCC under Single marital status for both of us. As far as I've learnt, the marital status does not hold any value in case of PCC  

Best of luck for PCC.

Sent from my S3 using Expat Forum

*EOI : * 07 Nov 2012 | *Invitation : * 16 Nov 2012 | *Lodged/Ack : * 10 Dec 2012 | *Medicals : * 18 Jan 2013 | *CO : * 8-Feb | *Grant : * :juggle:


----------

